# Weekly Competition 2014-01



## Mike Hughey (Jan 1, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R U R2 U2 F2 R' F R
*2. *F R U2 R U' F2 R F2
*3. *U2 R F' U2 R F' U2 R
*4. *F R U' R' U' R2 F2 R' U
*5. *U F R2 F R' U2 F R U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *L' B U L D' F' L U R D2 B' R2 B D2 R2 D2 F' L2 F U2
*2. *F2 U2 F' L2 F R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F L' R2 B R' F D B D L R2
*3. *L F L' F2 U' L2 U2 L B R' F2 U D L2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2
*4. *U2 B D2 R2 U2 L2 F' D2 B' U2 B U R U R2 U L B' R U B
*5. *F' D' R' B R' L2 D2 B' R2 B2 L U2 B2 R' B2 R F2 U2 L2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B2 R' B Uw2 B D U' F2 R' D' L2 F Rw R' Fw2 D' U2 R B' Fw' U' F2 Rw' U2 L Rw' R D' Uw' Fw2 F' D2 Fw2 F D2 L R2 U' B' Fw
*2. *U R' U' L' R' Uw' B Rw' R' U2 Rw' D' Fw U' B Fw' D2 B2 Fw F2 Rw2 Fw' D L2 D2 L' F2 R Fw' L' B' R Fw' L2 U' Fw F' D' Uw B2
*3. *D' B' F2 Rw2 R2 F' D' Fw2 D' R2 Fw D U Fw2 Rw' B Fw Uw2 R' Fw L2 Rw B2 L' R2 Fw2 D Fw' Rw D Uw2 U F R U R' D L Fw2 Rw2
*4. *B R B' Fw2 F2 Uw2 L' Uw2 Rw2 D' Uw' U2 F' U B2 F' L2 B F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U Fw2 F2 Uw' R Fw' R' B' D' R2 D U2 Fw R Fw2 Rw2 Uw'
*5. *L D2 Fw' D' U2 B2 F D' L' Rw D' Rw2 B' U' B2 L2 B' D2 F D' Uw2 B Fw' D2 F' Uw' U2 Fw2 L Fw L' R' F D' Uw' U2 R' B2 F2 U

*5x5x5*
*1. *L2 B2 Uw U' B2 U2 Fw2 Uw' Bw' Fw2 D' U B2 L' U2 Lw U Lw B L Lw2 Rw' R' Uw U2 L D' Fw' F2 R Bw2 Lw' Uw' Lw D2 Uw2 U2 L2 Uw' R' B L' Rw' U F2 L U2 B2 F Lw2 Uw U L2 Bw2 F' L' B' Dw' Uw2 L
*2. *B D Dw' L' Lw' Fw' Dw2 Rw2 Fw F Lw Dw' L2 B L Fw D Dw Uw Bw Rw2 F2 Uw Bw L' Dw2 Bw2 Uw' Lw2 Fw' F2 L B' Bw F' Uw' Fw2 R U' Fw2 D Uw2 U Rw U2 Lw Dw' Bw L Rw' Dw Uw U2 R' Dw' Uw Rw' F2 L' R
*3. *L2 D' Fw2 Dw L' Lw2 R2 F2 R' Fw2 Lw2 R2 B2 L2 R' B' Fw F2 Lw2 Rw' R Fw2 F' U R2 Fw2 F2 U' Rw' U' F2 Uw2 L B' F D2 L2 R Uw' Lw2 Fw2 L2 Lw2 U Fw' D Rw2 Bw2 F' Rw2 R' F L Uw' U2 L D Bw' Fw Rw
*4. *R' Uw2 F Rw D2 Uw Bw2 Dw R B' Lw2 Bw' L' Uw Rw Dw B2 F' L' Lw2 R2 Bw' F' D2 U Bw' Uw2 Fw' Lw2 Uw' F' Lw' Bw F2 Lw Dw2 U' R2 Dw Rw2 U' Bw2 F L2 B2 L' B2 D L Rw Bw' Fw D' F2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw F' L U'
*5. *Lw2 Fw R2 Fw2 F Uw' Rw Uw U2 Bw F' Uw2 Bw2 U' Lw B2 Dw' Fw' F' Rw' B' Fw' F' D Uw' B Uw Fw' Lw2 B2 Bw' Fw Rw2 B' Bw Fw2 D L U' Fw Lw Dw' R2 Bw F D Rw D2 F L' Fw' U2 B Fw2 F L' Bw' Rw' D2 Dw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *3R D' 2R2 B 2D' B2 D 2U' L 3R' F' 2U' 2B2 L' B' L 2L' 3R D2 2R U' 3F2 F' 2U' 2B' L2 2D' 2B F 3U U2 2B2 3R2 R' 2B L' 2L F D2 2R' R' 2F' 2R R 3U' R2 2F 2D' 3R' 2B 2L 3R B 2D' B' U 2B' 3F 3R' 2U 2L 3U2 R' 3F' 3R' R' D2 2U' R2 2F2
*2. *2B2 D2 3R' R2 D 2B2 2L' 3F' R2 2B' 2F2 2R' 3F2 L2 3U 2F 2D2 L' B2 2B2 3F' F 2D 2B 2F 2L 3F' 3U' 2U2 U' 2R' 2B 2U B2 2D 2F2 L' 3R' R2 D' F' 2U 3F' 3R' F U2 2F2 3R 2R' R U B2 2B' 2F2 F2 U 2B' 2F2 D2 U B' L' 2L2 F' 3R2 3F' 2D 2L R' 3F2
*3. *3R R D2 2U2 2F' F 3U' 2B' F2 D U2 2B2 3F 2U 3R2 2D2 2U2 2B' 3R 2F 3U' 2R2 2U' F' L2 2R' B' L2 B2 2L' F2 D 3R' 2F2 F' L' 2L' 2B' 3F2 2F 2U' 2R' 2D' L2 3R2 2B2 2F' F' 2L2 2R2 U2 F' 2D' 2B2 2D2 U' F 2U 2B2 F2 2U2 2B2 2U 2R2 3U2 U2 2L' 2B' 2F 2U2
*4. *2L2 3U2 U 2B' F 2L2 3R' R' 2B2 3F' 2D 2R2 2D' 2U2 B F2 2L2 2B' 3R R' B' 2F' F' U2 B D' 3R2 B2 2B' 2F 2D' 3U 2F2 3U 2L 2D' U R2 B2 D' B' F2 3U B 3R' U2 2L F 2R R' D' 2R' 2D2 B2 2U2 3F2 2L2 B 2F 2L2 3R' B 3U' 2F' 3R 2R' B2 2L' D 3R2
*5. *D2 2D2 B' 2B F' 2R2 3U2 U' 2R2 2U' 3R R' F2 3R 3F2 D2 F2 3U' 2R 3F' F2 3U U2 B2 2D2 2U2 2F2 D' 2F2 F' D' L' 2F F2 2R' 3F2 L B 2B F2 3U R 2B D' 2D2 R 2B' U' 2B 3F' 2F2 F R' 2B 2L R D' 3R' 3F 2U' B' 2F 2L' 2D L 2R U2 L2 2D2 3R'

*7x7x7*
*1. *L2 3R 2F2 L' 2L2 3F' 3R2 2F2 2L 2U' 2B F' 3L' U F 2R B 3F' F 2L2 3B 3L' 3U' 2R 2B2 3F 2F' 3U' 2B F 2L 3R2 R' 2B 3R' 3D2 2B L' B' 3F2 3L2 3B' D' 2U' 2L D2 3F' D2 R U 3F L' B' 3B' U' 3F 3L' 2U 2L2 2U2 U2 B 3F2 2F F2 2R2 D' 3B' 3U 2L 3D U L 3R B' 3F 2D2 3L2 2D2 B D2 2B' 2L' 2U 2B2 3R' R' 2F U2 B L 2F 2D2 2B2 3B 2F 3D F 2U2 F
*2. *2L2 U 2R D2 2D' B' 3B 2F2 3L2 D2 2U U' L' 2L' 3F' 2D2 3R' 2F L D 2B2 L2 2L2 R 3B2 F 2L' 3R 3F2 R 2D B' 3F U2 3F' 3L' 2R 3F' 2L 2B 2F' 3L2 3R' R U2 2L 3B2 2F 2D2 2L F' 2U2 U2 3F2 L2 2R D' L2 3R 3F' 2F2 2R2 R2 2U 3B2 2F F' 3R' 2F' 2R' F 3R' U2 R 3B 3F2 2L' 2D U2 B2 3D2 3U' F2 2R' D 2D 2U' U 3F2 R' F' 3R D 3U2 2L' 3L2 3D2 B 2B U'
*3. *U' F' U 3B 3L' 2D2 3U 3L2 3D2 L 3L' 2R' 2D' U 2R2 2D' 2U' 2L R' 2U' 2F' 2R2 B2 2B 2F' D' 2D 2L 2R D 3D2 2U U' 2L' B2 3B F2 3L' 2F2 3L2 2R2 D R2 D' 2B2 3U' 2U2 U' 3B' F2 2U2 2B2 2D2 3D 2U' L F 2L2 3F 3L' 3B' 2F2 U 2B2 2F F 3L2 2B' 2R' B D' 2D 3F 3L' 2R2 2U 3B' 3F' D2 2D' L' 3L' B' 3F L2 F' R' 3B2 3F' F' L2 3D2 2F2 U 3F' 2L2 3B F2 L2 3F
*4. *3D' 3L' 3B2 3F2 U' 3B' D' 3U2 B2 F' 2L2 3R2 3U2 2U' 3L2 3D 3R' 3B' 3D 2B' 3U B L2 R 3D' 2L' 3B' F' U' R D' L' B2 2B' 3B2 2F2 F2 D' F 2U' 2B 3B' F2 2R' 2D2 3D2 3U' 2F' R2 3F2 3L2 2R2 2F2 2L 3U' L' B2 2B2 3B F' D' 3R 2F' F2 3L2 B2 2F2 2L R D2 3D' L' 3L' 3R2 R 3B2 3D 2L2 U2 B2 3L2 3F 2L2 2F2 2D' 3D' 3F' D 2F2 3L 3F' L' 2R' D2 3F2 D2 2D B2 3B2 2F2
*5. *2B2 3D 2U2 3R' D2 3U' B 2B' 3B' 3F F2 2U' 3F2 F 3U2 U 2F 3U2 2B2 3L D' 2D2 3U2 2B U' F2 D2 2B 2R' 3B 3D' 3U2 2B 2D 3U' 2B2 3B' 3L 3F2 2D2 3D 3U 2L2 2D 3L' R2 3F2 2U 3L 2B2 3B R D 2D' R' D 2D2 2U' 3L 2R R' D' 2U 3B 2F' L B' 2D2 2L' R2 F2 2D' 3U' 2U L F' 3D B' 3F 3D 3R 2B' R D2 3U 3R2 2R2 2D2 3B' U 2B 3U' 3L R2 2D2 3U 3R B2 3U 3F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R' F2 U R2 U' R' U2 R'
*2. *U' R F2 U2 R' U' R U2
*3. *F R F2 U F' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' R2 U F2 D L2 U2 R2 U' L2 U B' R' B2 U' L' F D' R' B' D2
*2. *F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 D U L2 U' L R2 U' B' L' R2 F D' F2 L'
*3. *B2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 L2 U F2 U2 R' U R2 B L' B' R B F' R

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw' F' U2 F D U2 R2 D L' Rw2 U2 Fw2 Uw Fw' Rw' U' Fw2 U2 L' R' B2 Fw' L' Fw' Rw Uw2 L' Rw U' B U2 F L Uw' Rw2 F' L D2 U' R
*2. *U' L2 Rw2 R' B2 R2 Fw L2 B L Uw U Rw F L Uw' Fw' R2 B2 Uw B' Uw' L D' R2 B2 Uw' Fw' U2 L Rw F2 L2 D Uw2 Rw U' R' F Uw
*3. *R' B' F2 Uw Fw' Rw R' F2 L2 Rw R U' Rw Fw2 Uw' B F Uw' U2 B Rw D L Rw' F2 L' D' U' Rw B2 L' Rw B L2 Rw' R2 D2 L' R F

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 Bw' Rw Fw R2 Uw' F' Lw' B Uw2 Bw D Uw Fw2 L2 F' L Lw' Fw2 F L2 Bw2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 B' Dw2 Bw' L2 Bw' R2 D' F' Lw' Dw' Uw2 R' B Lw D Dw2 Uw2 U' B Bw2 D Bw' L B' Bw' F2 R2 Fw' Lw2 R2 Fw' L B' Lw'
*2. *D B Dw' F2 Dw2 Uw Lw Fw' Uw' B2 Dw Lw' Dw' Lw' Rw2 B Bw Uw B' Bw2 Fw L2 B' F' D' U Rw2 R' B F' Rw D' Dw B' F' D' R Fw' R' Uw2 Bw Rw R' Dw' Uw L B' F2 L2 R' Uw2 Lw Dw L2 Rw' Dw Lw' Bw' Lw2 R2
*3. *F' Lw Rw Uw2 L2 Bw2 L U' F L U Bw Dw F Uw' L Rw' F2 D Uw2 U' B Uw U2 B L2 B L2 U' Bw Lw' D U2 Rw2 Fw F D' Uw' Bw L' Dw' U L Rw2 R' Fw2 F' L Lw' Dw U2 Bw' Fw2 D2 Dw' U F' L2 Rw2 Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D' 3U 2L2 F' R' B 3F2 D 3F' 3R' D' 2R' 2F2 R' B 3F2 2F' F' 3U2 F2 2R2 D2 L D 2D2 3U 2U2 F 2D' 3F' 2L' B2 2R' 2U L R 3U2 2F2 D 3U B' L' 3R2 2D2 2U 2F2 L D2 2U2 2B2 2L2 3F 2U' 2F' F' 3U' R 2U2 B2 2R D' B2 2F' F 2L 2D L' D' 2D2 3F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' 3B' F2 2D U 3B 3F2 2F' 3D2 B' 3D' 2U2 2L2 D B2 U' R' 3B2 3F2 D 3U' 3L2 2R2 U2 B 3F D' 2D 2F 3R' 3B 2F2 D2 3L 3B 3D 2B' 2L2 3B' R' 2F2 2R D 3B 3F' F 3U' 2U2 R2 3D 3U' L 2B2 2D' 2B' 2L2 R 3U U2 3R' D2 2R2 2B2 3D' 2R B' 3F' R' 3U 2B2 3B2 3F 3R2 U 3B' 2F2 2U' R2 2B 3F2 3L 2D2 R 2U U 3L' 2R B2 2B 2U2 3F2 2L2 2R' 2B 2F 3R2 3F 2D' 3F' U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F D2 R2 F' R2 B D2 R' F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 D R2 U2
*2. *U2 B2 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L B' R' F2 D' F U2 B' U' R2
*3. *R2 D2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 B R' D2 L' B' D2 B' D L2 F2
*4. *R D' F2 R L' D R' F2 U' F D2 L2 B D2 F2 R2 B' L2 F2
*5. *B2 F2 D' U' L2 D B2 F2 U' F2 U L' R' F L B2 U B D' R' F2
*6. *D2 F U2 L2 F' R2 D2 R2 D2 F' R' B U2 R' D' F R2 B'
*7. *U F2 L' U2 D B R' F' D' F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F' R2 F D2 L2 F
*8. *B2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 R2 U2 B' L B' F L' B2 F D2 B' L
*9. *F L2 F L2 F R2 D2 F' D2 F R2 U' B R F' L D R' F' L'
*10. *F' U' B' D' R2 L' F D' R' U' R F2 D2 R' L' F2 R2 B2 L' U2 B2
*11. *U' L2 B2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 F' D' U2 L' D' F' D U
*12. *L2 R2 B2 D B2 U' R2 D B2 R2 D' R' B2 F' D L U' F L' R' F2
*13. *R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 U F2 D L2 R B F2 U F U B' L' R F'
*14. *D2 L B2 L' U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R F' L2 D' U F U2 B' U F2 U'
*15. *R2 F U2 F2 U2 F' U2 B D2 R2 F' D U' L D' F2 L B' U' F' D
*16. *R2 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 D' F L R' D U' R D' U2 R B' R'
*17. *F2 U' F2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 D B2 L U' L U' F2 R' B U' F
*18. *D' R2 U' B2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 B' L D' F' L2 R2 F2 L R2
*19. *U L2 R2 U L2 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 F' U' L' D' B D2 R D' B D'
*20. *B2 R' U D2 L' D' R2 B R' F U2 B2 U F2 D R2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2
*21. *R2 U' L' D' F' R B L B' U' R2 B2 D2 R2 L2 B' D2 B R2 D2 R2
*22. *B2 L2 U' R2 U L2 D2 R2 D' B2 D L D2 B D2 U2 F2 L D' F2 R'
*23. *F2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 R U2 B U' L' F R' B D2 R2
*24. *L2 B' R2 U2 B F D2 F' D2 L2 F D' R' U' R F' L R U2 F'
*25. *U' R L' F2 D2 F' R B R2 U B2 D2 R' F2 D2 L F2 R2 B2 D2 L'
*26. *R' U B' L F2 D2 L2 B U R D2 R F2 R' L U2 R2 B2 U2 D2
*27. *D' B2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 D' R F2 U2 B L R' B2 L2 B R
*28. *L2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 U B L F L' D2 U L' D' F2 D2
*29. *F2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 D' U B2 L' D U2 R2 F D2 B F L F2
*30. *L D' F2 R2 F' U2 L U B2 R' F U2 L2 B2 U2 F' D2 B L2 B'
*31. *L2 F R2 D2 U2 F U2 B' R2 B' F' U R' U' L' B R' D L2 B' D
*32. *U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 D R2 D' R F D' R' D2 U' R D' B D'
*33. *L2 F L2 B2 U2 B' L2 D2 U2 F2 R2 U B' U' R' B L' R F' U R'
*34. *L2 F2 D R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 R' B' D' R' U' R B' L' U F'
*35. *L2 B2 U2 F2 D R2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 L R2 F2 R' B L' D' U2 F' D'
*36. *F2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 U B2 D L2 B D U2 R' F' U' B2 D' L' D
*37. *F2 R2 D' F2 D R2 U B2 L2 B2 F2 L F R' D' U R U B F U'
*38. *L2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F' R2 B' U2 F L' B D' U L D' L U' B' U' F2
*39. *B L2 U R' L' U' D' B' L' F U2 B' D2 B2 D2 L2 B D2 L2 B
*40. *F2 U2 F2 D2 B U2 L2 B F2 D2 U2 L' D B U L' F L' B D2 L'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R B2 U2 D R' U L2 F' D F2 D2 F B' R2 F2 L2 D2
*2. *U' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 D B D' U2 F D2 F2 U' R' B L
*3. *D2 L2 F' D2 F R2 F R2 D2 B F' L U R U2 B2 U2 F' R' U2 F2
*4. *U B2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 U' L B U L U2 L2 D L2 F R'
*5. *B2 L2 U2 L' F2 D2 R' D2 B2 L D2 B U' B2 U' L' U L2 D2 L' B'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U F2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 U' L2 U B2 F L2 R U2 L2 F' L' D2 L
*2. *D2 F2 R' U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R' U2 R B' R B2 U L2 B2 R' U' F R
*3. *B' D2 B' L2 B2 F' D2 B' U2 F' U2 R U L' D2 U' B2 F' R' B2 D'
*4. *U2 F D2 B L2 F' L2 F' L2 B D' F' L' D' U F L2 B R2 B2
*5. *L B2 R' B2 R' D2 R' B2 D2 B2 D2 B' D' F' L2 F D2 F' D' R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 D2 F' U2 R F2 D' L D U' R B2
*2. *U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F L2 R2 B2 R2 F' R D R D L' R' B2 U B' F'
*3. *R2 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 U' R2 D' B' F2 R2 F' D2 R D B L2
*4. *L2 R2 B F D2 U2 R2 F U2 F2 L2 U' L' B2 R U' R U2 R2 U2 B
*5. *D R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 R2 B R2 U R F' L F' D2 B D

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B L2 D2 F2 D2 B' L2 F' R2 F L' D2 U' L D2 U B' F' D2 R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R2 U2 F' U F' U2 F U' R
*3. *U' R' B D2 L F2 U D R D2 L2 B U2 F D2 B' D2 B D2 L2
*4. *Fw Rw Uw' L' D' Uw2 R' D' L R' B2 F2 R2 Fw2 Rw R2 Uw' R' Fw2 L' Rw2 B2 R' B' F D2 Rw Uw2 Fw2 U B2 L2 Rw' R' Uw' Fw2 R2 D Uw2 Rw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' R U' R F U' F2 R' U2
*3. *U2 L B2 D2 L' R D2 B2 R' D2 R' F' D' R' F' L2 B F2 D' R
*4. *Rw R Uw2 Rw' R' B F' L2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 F' L Rw Uw2 R2 Fw2 F D' B D2 F R F Uw2 L2 B2 U' L B' R B' F2 L' Fw' L U L' Rw R2
*5. *Fw2 F L Fw L2 Dw2 Bw' Dw' B R2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' Uw' U' R2 Fw L Lw Rw2 U2 R2 B D2 U2 Fw2 L D U' L2 Lw R Dw2 R' U2 L Bw2 Uw Lw2 F2 L2 R' B2 Bw D U' R' Uw' U F' Dw2 B' Fw2 R Fw' U' Rw2 Uw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=-2 / dUdU u=-2,d=-2 / ddUU u=6,d=-3 / UdUd u=4,d=6 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=1 / UdUU
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=0 / dUdU u=-1,d=-3 / ddUU u=3,d=0 / UdUd u=5,d=-4 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-5 / ddUU
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=-4 / dUdU u=2,d=-4 / ddUU u=-3,d=6 / UdUd u=-2,d=1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=2 / dddd
*4. *UUdd u=-3,d=2 / dUdU u=-5,d=-4 / ddUU u=4,d=4 / UdUd u=-4,d=-2 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-3 / dddU
*5. *UUdd u=4,d=-4 / dUdU u=4,d=-2 / ddUU u=6,d=2 / UdUd u=-1,d=6 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-1 / dddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L' R U L R U R r' b
*2. *R' L U' B L R U' l r' u
*3. *R U' L U' L R' B l' u
*4. *L' R' L U' R B L l' r' b'
*5. *U' R U' L R' U' B' L U l r' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (-4, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, 2) / (4, -1) / (6, 0) /
*2. *(0, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 3) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, 1) / (-3, 3) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0)
*3. *(0, 2) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (6, 3) / (-2, 4) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 6) / (-2, 5)
*4. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (-2, -5) / (5, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (4, 0) / (-4, 4)
*5. *(0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 4) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) / (0, 3) /

*Skewb*
*1. *D L U R' L U' R L U'
*2. *L' R U D' R' L' R U'
*3. *U L' D U R L' D U' D' U'
*4. *L D R' U R' L' U
*5. *U' R' U L' R D L' D U'


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 2, 2014)

Ever thought about adding 2-7 relay?


----------



## Dene (Jan 2, 2014)

*3x3:* (12.93), 13.91, 14.74, (15.14), 13.89 = 14.18
*4x4:* 59.37, (1:04.42), (57.30), 1:01.08, 1:00.96 = 1:00.47
*5x5:* 1:35.14, (2:02.56), 1:45.70, (1:34.69), 1:37.24 = 1:39.36
*6x6:* 2:49.46, 2:54.48, (2:47.78), (3:16.08), 2:49.01 = 2:50.98
*7x7:* (4:53.99), 4:18.55, 4:44.45, (4:02.76), 4:07.12 = 4:23.37
*OH:* 29.78, (28.39), (39.88), 30.31, 34.21 = 31.43
*Megaminx:* 1:56.64, 1:59.33, (1:56.40), 2:12.51, (2:14.82) = 2:02.83

I am officially retiring indefinitely from square-1 and pyraminx (I never actually cared about pyraminx, I just wanted to get my official times better once I started in the first place, but it's clear now I'll never achieve the times I once got).


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jan 2, 2014)

*2x2 : *4.79, (3.88), 4.99, 4.82, (6.21) = *4.87*
*3x3 : *16.27, 16.35, (13.72), (19.83), 19.01 = *17.21*
*4x4 : *58.52, (58.90), (47.07), 55.16, 58.81 = *57.50*
*5x5 : *(2:08.86), 1:58.42, (1:42.25), 1:55.39, 1:56.22 = *1:56.68*
*6x6 : *(3:46.13), 3:18.75, (3:14.40), 3:14.52, 3:18.80 = *3:17.36*
*7x7 : *(4:38.14), 4:33.90, 4:32.64, 4:26.91, (4:12.15) = *4:31.15*
*2x2 BLD : *51.04, 37.49, 47.30 = *37.49*
*3x3 BLD : *2:41.42, 2:04.36, 2:56.14 = *2:04.36*
*4x4 BLD : *13:58, DNF, 14:03.43 = *13:58*
*5x5 BLD : *31:48, 33:29, DNF = *31:48*
*6x6 BLD : 1:35:07* // First try, first success
*Multi BLD : 3/5 (37:40)*
*OH : *45.55, 42.70, (59.25), (39.86), 43.70 = *43.98*
*MTS : *53.45, 57.72, (45.75), (DNF), 59.74 = *56.97*
*2-4 relay : 1:16.14*
*2-5 relay : 3:37.84*
*Clock : *(20.30), 16.70, (15.18), 18.56, 16.35 = *17.20*
*Megaminx : *1:46.64, 1:36.54, 1:46.55, (1:48.08), (1:33.43) = *1:43.24*
*Pyraminx : *5.63, (2.24), (5.78), 5.22, 5.37 = *5.41*
*Square-1 : *(27.10), 31.66, 41.84, (DNF), 41.42 = *38.31*
*Skewb : *11.41, 15.84, (18.65), (9.88), 12.58 = *13.28*


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 2, 2014)

*4BLD:* 25:57.12[17:20.99], DNF(21:43.20)[12:37.19], DNS = 25:57.12

I think I will try to do at least one 4BLD solve every week this year. Who knows, maybe I'll get good someday?


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 2, 2014)

*3x3:* (7.10), 11.07, 11.52, (13.62), 10.08 = *10.89* First one was a PLL skip.
*2x2:* 2.69, 2.59, 3.76, (2.24), (7.39) = *3.01*
*3BLD:* DNF(51.84), 32.67, DNF(1:04.46) = *32.67*  Bad accuracy though.
*2BLD:* 11.27, 14.50, DNF(14.64) = *11.27*
*4x4:* 51.17, 52.74, (48.50), (1:00.83), 58.25 = 54.05 weisu ftw
*2-4Relay: 1:20.94*
*OH:* 17.19, 20.10, (21.12), 19.89, (16.29) = *19.06*


----------



## KiwiCuber (Jan 3, 2014)

*2x2* : 4.633, 4.722, 5.338, 4.769, 5.255 = *4.915*
*3x3* : 13.533, 12.353, 14.006, 16.540,16.956 = *14.693*
*4x4* : 58.195[D], 42.393, 51.570[O],44.089, 53.254 = *49.638*
*5x5* : 1:41.294, 2:16.708, 1:59.041,1:55.570, 1:55.157 = *1:56.589* 
*OH *: 31.687, 27.527, 34.756, 27.544,28.229 = *29.153*
*2-4 relay* : *1:13.565*
*2-5 relay *:* 3:19.291*
*Skewb* : 16.246, 20.617, 30.935, 20.127,44.858 = *23.893*
*3x3 WF* : 1:40.619, 1:53.654, 1:50.778,1:49.545, 1:54.056 = *1:51.326*
*6x6* : 4:32.106, 3:53.012,4:14.700, 4:24.138, 4:18.688 = *4:19.175 *
*7x7* : 6:26.351, 5:24.907,5:30.069, 6:17.111, 6:31.960 = *6:04.510 *
*Mega* : 2:40.030, 2:34.416, 2:28.017,2:19.982, 2:29.649 = *2:30.694*


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 3, 2014)

*2x2x2*: 8.64 (9.48) (8.24) 8.84 9.32 = *8.93* 
*3x3x3*: (20.76) (25.32) 22.45 22.57 22.38 = *22.47* 
*4x4x4*: (1:52.69) (2:30.24) 2:14.68 2:23.75 2:18.39 = * 2:18.94* // first solve was promising, after that is sucked


*3X3X3 Fewest moves*: *DNF*


Spoiler



Scramble B L2 D2 F2 D2 B' L2 F' R2 F L' D2 U' L D2 U B' F' D2 R2

F U2 R B R' F' // X-cross (6)
U F' L F L' // double X-cross (11)
R' U2 R U' R' U' R // F2L -1 (18)
U' F' U F U R U' R' //All but 5 corners (26)
Only 20 minutes left. Do not think I can do that..


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 3, 2014)

*2x2: 3.82* = 4.10, 3.79, (3.01), (6.73), 3.56
*3x3: 13.35* = (15.03), 13.60, 13.40, 13.06, (12.52)
*4x4: 1:02.16* = 1:10.25, (56.75), 58.86, (DNF), 57.37
*5x5: 2:11.02* = 2:14.23, (2:16.09), 2:08.12, 2:10.70, (1:54.17)
*3x3 BLD: DNF* = DNF, DNF, DNF
*3x3 OH: 24.40* = 27.76, (28.48), 21.72, 23.73, (19.95)
*Megaminx: 2:12.77* = 2:08.86, 2:17.27, (2:02.14), (2:35.45), 2:12.18
*Pyraminx: 4.55* = 4.42, 4.61, (5.38), 4.61, (3.99)
*Square-1: 29.36* = 30.00, 30.58, (25.60), (31.41), 27.49
*Skewb: 16.87* = (9.31), (23.15), 16.88, 15.86, 17.87 

All BLD solves were off by 2 flipped edges... -__-


----------



## tengurocks (Jan 4, 2014)

2x2=6.91, 4.57, 7.38, 9.47, 7.24=7.18


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 4, 2014)

2x2: 5.78 = 5.90, 5.73, (6.30), 5.71, (5.02)
3x3: 19.54 = (21.19), 20.48, 19.45, (18.23), 18.70
4x4: 2:05.31 = 2:07.41, (1:47.18), 2:04.49, (2:23.12), 2:04.02
3x3 OH: 30.82 = 27.84, (37.14), 30.29 34.34, (24.82)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 4, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Ever thought about adding 2-7 relay?


Both 2-6 relay and 2-7 relay were in the Weeklies in 2009 (and perhaps 2010, don't remember exactly)
After a vote from the then competitors those two events were removed.


----------



## RK0213 (Jan 4, 2014)

*3×3* (16.82) 15.77 (15.20) 15.23 15.59=*15.53*
*3×3 BLD* DNF DNF 38.56=*38.56*
Hello,everyone! This is my first post.My name is Ryo Kozawa(WCAID:2012KOZA01),Japanese cuber majoring in blindsolving.


----------



## Roman (Jan 5, 2014)

3BLD: DNF, *1:06.70*, 1:07.65
4BLD: *3:35.41*[1:44.08], DNF(2:57.37), DNF.
5BLD: DNF, ...



RK0213 said:


> Hello,everyone! This is my first post.My name is Ryo Kozawa(WCAID:2012KOZA01),Japanese cuber majoring in blindsolving.


Welcome!


----------



## Evan Wright (Jan 5, 2014)

*3x3* (16.23), 18.64, (DNF), 16.60, 18.80
*=18.01*

*2x2* 5.08, (4.18), (4.76+2=6.76), 4.88, 5.44
*=5.13* (a terrible avg for me but oh well)

*Pyraminx* 6.95, (6.13), 8.53, (8.56), 7.53
*=7.67*

*Skewb* (7.09), 14.76, (16.34), 12.83, 11.58
*=13.05* 

*4x4* (1:32.42), 1:27.22, 1:28.99, (1:22.41), 1:29.49
*=1:27.57*

*3x3 OH* (37.64), 42.33, (50.94), 42.09, 42.76
*=42.39* NEW PERSONAL BEST!!!!!!


----------



## CuberBen (Jan 6, 2014)

2x2: 5.99, (3.52), 6.86, 5.90, (7.43) = 6.25

3x3: 27.28+, 26.66, (28.47), (25.28), 26.95 = 26.96

4x4: 1:35.60, 1:36.67, (1:46.70), 1:42.13, (1:28.87) = 1:38.14

5x5: 2:33.83, 2:40.58, (2:54.64), 2:37.40, (2:29.08) = 2:37.27

6x6: 4:43.29, 5:01.31, 5:08.31, (4:24.89), (5:12.57) = 4:57.64

2x2+3x3+4x4 Relay: 2:16.18

2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5 Relay: 5:42.03

Megaminx: 3:00.88, 3:09.87, 3:04.42, (3:16.84), (2:52.56) = 3:05.06

Pyraminx: (10.41), 11.52, 12.96, 16.17, (17.40) = 13.55

Square 1: (48.15), 1:00.28, (1:06.19), 54.67, 50.27 = 55.07


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 6, 2014)

*FMC - 41*


Spoiler



F U2 B - partial x-cross(3)
R U R' U2 R' U R F' - xx-cross(8)
U' R U' R' - 3rd pair(4)
U B U' B' R B' R' B - 4th pair(8)
R B' R' U' R U B U' R' - OLL(9)
L2 U' B F' L2 B' F U' L2 - PLL(9)


----------



## mande (Jan 6, 2014)

MultiBLD: 3/5 in 21:34 = 1 point
Long time no multi. Shows in my result.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 7, 2014)

First results of 2014, Iggy won again . We'll see how long he stays on top.
Congrats to Iggy, bacyril and mycube.

As it took awhile to get this contest rolling there is still a chance to add
some results if you want to. But as number two is open it is better to go
for that one.

*2x2x2*(43)

 2.35 nccube
 2.46 stevecho816
 2.58 riley
 2.81 Coolster01
 2.84 antoineccantin
 3.01 Tao Yu
 3.67 Lapinsavant
 3.82 rickcube
 3.88 Neo63
 3.94 MatejMuzatko
 4.05 yuxuibbs
 4.07 Iggy
 4.14 mycube
 4.18 bryson azzopard
 4.46 Tx789
 4.67 TheDubDubJr
 4.82 FaLoL
 4.87 bacyril
 4.91 KiwiCuber
 5.13 Evan Wright
 5.28 PaintKiller
 5.37 giorgi
 5.54 Spaxxy
 5.78 Bindedsa
 6.08 Jaysammey777
 6.16 TDM
 6.25 CuberBen
 6.40 larosh12
 6.48 qaz
 6.57 blairubik
 6.75 Regimaster
 7.07 brandbest1
 7.11 ickathu
 7.12 Schmidt
 7.18 tengurocks
 7.22 LostGent
 7.56 Gordon
 7.81 rj
 8.27 Methuselah96
 8.52 ichcubegern
 8.93 MarcelP
 10.99 hcfong
 33.35 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(45)

 9.67 stevecho816
 9.92 riley
 9.96 nccube
 10.05 Lapinsavant
 10.21 antoineccantin
 10.89 Tao Yu
 12.08 mycube
 12.41 yuxuibbs
 13.33 TheDubDubJr
 13.35 rickcube
 13.55 Iggy
 14.00 Neo63
 14.02 giorgi
 14.07 KiwiCuber
 14.18 Dene
 14.20 FaLoL
 14.68 MadeToReply
 14.85 bryson azzopard
 16.01 Regimaster
 16.14 Spaxxy
 16.60 blairubik
 16.65 PaintKiller
 16.74 qaz
 16.75 brandbest1
 16.96 MatejMuzatko
 17.21 bacyril
 17.24 Kenneth Svendson
 17.31 Jaysammey777
 18.01 Evan Wright
 18.76 ickathu
 19.24 Tx789
 19.54 Bindedsa
 20.17 ichcubegern
 20.29 TDM
 20.51 Methuselah96
 21.62 Schmidt
 21.90 larosh12
 22.47 MarcelP
 24.31 rj
 25.10 LostGent
 25.52 Gordon
 26.96 CuberBen
 32.62 hcfong
 40.00 MatsBergsten
 41.71 RicardoRix
*4x4x4*(34)

 36.68 stevecho816
 42.26 Lapinsavant
 46.03 riley
 49.63 KiwiCuber
 49.72 mycube
 52.55 TheDubDubJr
 54.05 Tao Yu
 54.35 FaLoL
 57.50 bacyril
 58.44 Iggy
 59.79 bryson azzopard
 1:00.15 yuxuibbs
 1:00.47 Dene
 1:02.16 rickcube
 1:03.88 qaz
 1:04.77 Spaxxy
 1:09.65 Neo63
 1:18.75 Regimaster
 1:19.79 TDM
 1:23.26 ickathu
 1:23.70 Tx789
 1:28.57 Evan Wright
 1:30.10 blairubik
 1:38.13 CuberBen
 1:38.44 Jaysammey777
 1:43.56 Methuselah96
 1:45.10 Schmidt
 1:53.00 ichcubegern
 1:57.74 rj
 2:05.31 Bindedsa
 2:18.94 MarcelP
 2:31.19 LostGent
 2:35.90 MatsBergsten
 DNF giorgi
*5x5x5*(18)

 1:30.58 mycube
 1:36.85 FaLoL
 1:39.36 Dene
 1:39.91 AustinReed
 1:50.28 bryson azzopard
 1:56.59 KiwiCuber
 1:56.68 bacyril
 1:58.31 uvafan
 2:03.32 qaz
 2:04.26 Iggy
 2:09.55 yuxuibbs
 2:11.02 rickcube
 2:36.66 Jaysammey777
 2:37.27 CuberBen
 2:37.46 Tx789
 2:50.96 giorgi
 3:19.56 ichcubegern
 4:37.53 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:50.98 Dene
 3:02.05 mycube
 3:03.30 FaLoL
 3:17.36 bacyril
 4:06.72 qaz
 4:19.17 KiwiCuber
 4:51.23 Jaysammey777
 4:57.64 CuberBen
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(8)

 4:18.37 mycube
 4:23.37 Dene
 4:31.15 bacyril
 5:03.67 FaLoL
 5:04.61 bryson azzopard
 6:04.51 KiwiCuber
 6:56.21 Jaysammey777
 DNF qaz
*3x3 one handed*(29)

 13.96 antoineccantin
 15.10 stevecho816
 18.01 yuxuibbs
 19.06 Tao Yu
 19.89 AustinReed
 21.30 mycube
 23.50 riley
 24.40 rickcube
 26.06 Neo63
 27.26 bryson azzopard
 28.11 giorgi
 28.23 brandbest1
 29.08 Iggy
 29.15 KiwiCuber
 29.19 Tx789
 30.82 Bindedsa
 31.43 Dene
 31.95 Regimaster
 39.95 TDM
 41.45 Methuselah96
 42.03 FaLoL
 42.39 Evan Wright
 43.28 Jaysammey777
 43.98 bacyril
 44.59 larosh12
 49.74 rj
 50.46 qaz
 50.92 ichcubegern
 DNF Schmidt
*3x3 with feet*(7)

 50.04 Coolster01
 1:03.91 riley
 1:08.78 antoineccantin
 1:51.32 KiwiCuber
 2:02.78 Iggy
 3:49.41 qaz
 5:38.99 Jaysammey777
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 7.77 riley
 8.35 Coolster01
 8.66 AustinReed
 9.47 stevecho816
 11.27 Tao Yu
 12.32 Jaysammey777
 12.92 Iggy
 19.24 bryson azzopard
 21.60 MatsBergsten
 35.53 qaz
 37.49 bacyril
 1:00.43 Schmidt
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(13)

 32.67 Tao Yu
 36.91 Iggy
 42.19 riley
 45.27 mycube
 58.35 antoineccantin
 1:06.70 Roman
 1:10.20 MatsBergsten
 1:53.16 bryson azzopard
 2:04.36 bacyril
 2:20.87 okayama
 3:24.90 Jaysammey777
 DNF qaz
 DNF rickcube
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 3:35.41 Roman
 4:43.37 Iggy
 5:29.00 mycube
 5:48.75 MatsBergsten
 9:19.95 bryson azzopard
13:58.00 bacyril
25:57.12 PianoCube
 DNF okayama
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

14:08.75 MatsBergsten
25:54.06 bryson azzopard
31:48.00 bacyril
 DNF Iggy
 DNF mycube
 DNF Roman
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 1:35:7 bacyril
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 1:54:17 qaz
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

10/13 (36:10)  Iggy
7/7 (56:00)  okayama
5/5 ( 7:32)  mycube
3/4 (14:45)  MatsBergsten
2/3 (10:19)  Jaysammey777
3/5 (21:34)  mande
3/5 (37:40)  bacyril
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 56.97 bacyril
 1:05.63 Jaysammey777
 1:07.07 Coolster01
 1:09.03 qaz
 1:40.85 stevecho816
 1:51.26 Iggy
 5:15.06 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(20)

 53.83 stevecho816
 59.74 riley
 1:00.44 AustinReed
 1:07.13 mycube
 1:11.15 Iggy
 1:13.56 KiwiCuber
 1:16.11 FaLoL
 1:16.14 bacyril
 1:18.00 bryson azzopard
 1:20.94 Tao Yu
 1:29.41 yuxuibbs
 1:35.53 blairubik
 1:39.79 qaz
 1:41.29 giorgi
 1:42.79 TDM
 1:52.19 Jaysammey777
 2:16.18 CuberBen
 2:19.71 ichcubegern
 2:21.69 Schmidt
 3:45.01 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(14)

 2:46.93 AustinReed
 2:58.82 mycube
 3:01.95 FaLoL
 3:06.74 bryson azzopard
 3:07.16 riley
 3:07.60 Iggy
 3:19.29 KiwiCuber
 3:37.84 bacyril
 3:45.77 yuxuibbs
 4:10.66 qaz
 4:52.08 Jaysammey777
 5:14.52 ichcubegern
 5:42.03 CuberBen
 8:53.97 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(2)

 1.04 yuxuibbs
 3.22 Jaysammey777
*Master Magic*(3)

 3.49 yuxuibbs
 7.23 Jaysammey777
 DNF qaz
*Skewb*(22)

 7.65 Skullush
 8.43 stevecho816
 8.56 antoineccantin
 8.88 TheDubDubJr
 11.44 Coolster01
 11.57 yuxuibbs
 13.06 Evan Wright
 13.28 bacyril
 13.73 AustinReed
 14.80 riley
 15.53 Iggy
 15.57 Schmidt
 15.75 Mikel
 16.46 Tx789
 16.57 Jaysammey777
 16.76 nccube
 16.87 rickcube
 17.47 FaLoL
 17.73 bryson azzopard
 19.44 qaz
 23.89 KiwiCuber
 1:00.06 MatejMuzatko
*Clock*(12)

 9.31 Perff
 10.35 Iggy
 11.00 antoineccantin
 11.60 qaz
 13.32 yuxuibbs
 16.59 bryson azzopard
 17.20 bacyril
 18.52 mycube
 21.06 Schmidt
 22.11 Jaysammey777
 22.86 Tx789
 31.02 FaLoL
*Pyraminx*(27)

 3.33 Iggy
 4.50 antoineccantin
 4.55 rickcube
 5.02 AustinReed
 5.41 bacyril
 5.87 Regimaster
 7.01 stevecho816
 7.08 nccube
 7.48 TheDubDubJr
 7.67 Evan Wright
 7.96 qaz
 8.39 FaLoL
 9.02 riley
 9.48 Neo63
 9.87 Tx789
 10.05 bryson azzopard
 10.41 yuxuibbs
 12.53 giorgi
 12.85 Schmidt
 13.55 CuberBen
 14.65 nikanika555
 14.75 ichcubegern
 15.59 mycube
 16.33 Jaysammey777
 18.77 LostGent
 22.31 MatejMuzatko
 40.64 PaintKiller
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:37.27 Iggy
 1:43.24 bacyril
 1:45.52 FaLoL
 2:00.15 Jaysammey777
 2:01.74 mycube
 2:02.83 Dene
 2:12.77 rickcube
 2:30.69 KiwiCuber
 3:05.06 CuberBen
 3:07.76 qaz
*Square-1*(13)

 17.99 obatake
 19.50 Iggy
 24.74 stevecho816
 27.07 Neo63
 29.36 rickcube
 38.31 bacyril
 45.95 bryson azzopard
 53.84 FaLoL
 55.07 CuberBen
 58.03 Jaysammey777
 1:05.01 qaz
 1:57.99 TDM
 DNF Schmidt
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

29 okayama
30 irontwig
40 Jaysammey777
41 larosh12
41 brandbest1
41 DuffyEdge
43 qaz
75 giorgi
DNF  Iggy
DNF  mycube
DNF  guusrs
DNF  MarcelP

*Contest results*

355 Iggy
318 mycube
308 bacyril
263 stevecho816
259 riley
256 bryson azzopard
233 FaLoL
230 qaz
219 Jaysammey777
216 yuxuibbs
202 antoineccantin
201 KiwiCuber
201 rickcube
187 Tao Yu
151 Neo63
144 TheDubDubJr
140 AustinReed
136 Dene
132 giorgi
124 Tx789
121 nccube
121 Lapinsavant
112 MatsBergsten
112 Evan Wright
106 Regimaster
95 CuberBen
95 Coolster01
84 Schmidt
84 TDM
80 brandbest1
75 Spaxxy
71 blairubik
66 Bindedsa
66 MatejMuzatko
65 ichcubegern
58 larosh12
55 okayama
55 PaintKiller
51 ickathu
48 Methuselah96
38 MarcelP
36 rj
32 MadeToReply
31 LostGent
29 Roman
23 Skullush
22 Kenneth Svendson
21 irontwig
19 DuffyEdge
17 Gordon
17 obatake
16 uvafan
15 mande
14 Perff
14 guusrs
11 tengurocks
11 Mikel
10 hcfong
9 PianoCube
9 nikanika555
4 RicardoRix


----------



## Iggy (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow, I'm surprised I won this week, I didn't even do that well


----------



## mycube (Jan 7, 2014)

again my results were safed for the next competition, any idea why? (edit: removed them already)

and i forgot to do 3bld, here are my results:
3x3x3 BLD: 56.80 45.27 47.71
hope it's not to late 

goal for this year: beat Iggy and win


----------



## KiwiCuber (Jan 7, 2014)

Why did all of my averages change in the results (i checked a few and mine were right cause I did them in qq and then just retyped them in) and in a couple of cases it changes my position

example my 4x4 average is correct in my post at 49.638 but in the results it says my average is 51.48 (this would move me up a place as well)


----------



## Iggy (Jan 8, 2014)

mycube said:


> goal for this year: beat Iggy and win



Good luck


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 10, 2014)

KiwiCuber said:


> Why did all of my averages change in the results (i checked a few and mine were right cause I did them in qq and then just retyped them in) and in a couple of cases it changes my position
> 
> example my 4x4 average is correct in my post at 49.638 but in the results it says my average is 51.48 (this would move me up a place as well)



Because you don't write (at least) a space between your results. If you write them together the result calculation program cannot tell one result from the
next. It is perhaps bad (as there is a comma in between) but that is the way it is. I actually tried to fix that (a long time ago) but it was not trivial as a 
comma can exist instead of a decimal point inside a single time too. So we will have to live with that . (You can post your times in Odders automated
web site instead, then the problem does not exist).

@mycube: added your 3bld.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 12, 2014)

MatsBergsten said:


> Both 2-6 relay and 2-7 relay were in the Weeklies in 2009 (and perhaps 2010, don't remember exactly)
> After a vote from the then competitors those two events were removed.



do you think that will happen for magic and master magic?


----------

